# High school 'sex quiz' gets teacher in trouble



## Cmdr Sheppard

There's nothing really wrong with this, it has legitimate purposes and it was a psychology class. Plus it's not like it was an elementary or middle school where it would be completely inappropriate, it was given out to teenagers, not kids. A test like this would have been allowed without question at my high school.



> PALM BEACH GARDENS, Fla. -- Some parents at Dwyer High say a teacher went way too far when he gave some of his psychology students a sex quiz Monday, a quiz that's filled with sexual innuendos and crude, sexually-charged language.
> 
> When CBS12 called teacher Frank Rozanski for comment, he hung up.
> 
> TOO RACY?: See the quiz and judge for yourself
> 
> The quiz, labeled a "sexual tension quiz" and apparently intended to be humorous, was given to about 25 students ages 16 to 18 in Rozanski's advanced placement psychology class. The quiz is widely distributed on the internet and something you might have found in your e-mail in-box or on Facebook.
> 
> But some parents say the questions are so sexually-inappropriate that its mind boggling that a teacher would even put them on a quiz in the first place.
> 
> The principal at Dwyer says Rozanski gave the quiz because his psychology class was studying social norms and how social situations make people think a certain way. The teacher has been "disciplined," according to school officials, but they won't say how. He will not be fired.
> 
> Some parents find the whole thing hard to believe. "It's just sexual innuendo questions, kind of questions and I don't like that at all," one parent said.
> 
> Source: Dwyer High School Sexual Tension Quiz | big, hard, down - WPEC 12 West Palm Beach


----------

